# Motorola Milestone launching in India on 22nd March!



## kalpik (Mar 19, 2010)

*www.androidos.in/2010/03/motorola-milestone-launching-in-india.html


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 19, 2010)

I see a major drop in the price of Android Phones incoming. Not to mention I hope this is not restricted in anyway. If it is the people are going to stone them to death after forking over that much money.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 19, 2010)

Expensive but worth I guess.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 19, 2010)

I definitely agree with that. The hardware on the phone seems to be sick as well. But this brings up the million dollar question?

Is there anything that is going to utilize these kind of specs to at least 75% efficiency? 

If not then whats the point. If you are looking for future proofing a phone then you run into a problem. That the phones likely to emerge with future android versions are going to run much better Hardware and likely at a lesser price since the market is now becoming more saturated with these devices.


----------



## mobiclue (Mar 19, 2010)

Its the same Droid in US right ? Anyways we are expecting Apple iPhone 3G S, Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 and Motorola Milestone in India on March.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2010)

BIG NAME BIG COST.....I will wait for vivaz and x10 mini


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2010)

The phone is listed on univercell.in for 29,990 /- its for pre-order.. Not released yet..


----------



## nimish23 (Mar 26, 2010)

mobiclue said:


> Its the same Droid in US right ? Anyways we are expecting Apple iPhone 3G S, Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 and Motorola Milestone in India on March.



3GS has come to India, but dont think Xperia X10 pro and X10 Mini are coming here anytime soon. Its launching in the UK in April. So its safe to assume a june/july lauch period for the xperia models.

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

^^ sorry my bad. mobiclue is correct
Vivaz and X10 are launching in India soon. X10 priced at Rs. 35795. Vivaz is Rs. 25695.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi,

Any news about Motorola Quench (Cliq XT) launch and price in India?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2010)

Now launching on 30th? *www.androidos.in/2010/03/motorola-milestone-up-for-pre-order.html


----------



## red dragon (Apr 2, 2010)

It is available for 28.5k in kolkata,a friend of mine bought it yesterday,asking price was 29k,we bargained very hard and got it for 28.5k,fiddled for about an hour.Seems to be very fast even with the lower clock speed of the processor,the key pad is not that great but it is usable,sound quality is very good(better than hero and spica),could not test video playback quality.I could not find a proper video player in the android market which can play xvids.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 2, 2010)

Checked them both. Obviously got the X10 instead.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Apr 2, 2010)

Motorola is back with a Bang. But It should launch a sub 20k Android phone in the market soon like Samsung Spica or LG GW 630. Can't afford 30 k yet. Waiting for the price drop or new launches from Moto. Dying to get hands on the new Moto. Everything else is No Match.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 2, 2010)

The Milestone hardply packs a punch now with the plethora of superior devices in the fray.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> The Milestone hardply packs a punch now with the plethora of superior devices in the fray.


I beg to differ mate,milestone is probably a better option than x10.X10 is probably the most over hyped phone today.SE is legendary in delaying updates,so forget about eclair for next six months at least.Milestone on the other hand came with 2.1 in India and it is a good 5-6k cheaper than x10.Milestone is probably the best android device available in Indian market at present(BTW overclocked milestone procy to 800 mhz and it is even faster without much difference in battery performance)

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




sandeepkochhar said:


> Motorola is back with a Bang. But It should launch a sub 20k Android phone in the market soon like Samsung Spica or LG GW 630. Can't afford 30 k yet. Waiting for the price drop or new launches from Moto. Dying to get hands on the new Moto. Everything else is No Match.


Available for 25.5k in grey market kolkata.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

5k Cheaper?? Have you gone bonkers. I got my X10 for 30.1k while the Milestone is only 1k less. The X10 is leaps and bounds above the Milestone in everything. I tried the QWERTY, very uncomfortable. The Desire is also a better choice than the Milestone. Check some user reviews of the Milestone, you wont be pleased. Oh, Does Moto have any service stations left in india? last heard you had to fly to sngapore to get a phone fixed.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> 5k Cheaper?? Have you gone bonkers. I got my X10 for 30.1k while the Milestone is only 1k less. The X10 is leaps and bounds above the Milestone in everything. I tried the QWERTY, very uncomfortable. The Desire is also a better choice than the Milestone. Check some user reviews of the Milestone, you wont be pleased. Oh, Does Moto have any service stations left in india? last heard you had to fly to sngapore to get a phone fixed.


Here in kolkata they are selling it for 33.5k and milestone for 28.5k.Is desire available in India?Come on dont be so harsh!!Moto has service stations in India.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

Ohh..btw.. I am from kolkata too..  And I got mine for 30.1k. I have some insiders at the SE distributors tho.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 3, 2010)

May be am a rank outsider in this discussion but Milestone def. has an edge. Love its sharp industrial design and that Android 2.1!


----------



## red dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ohh..btw.. I am from kolkata too..  And I got mine for 30.1k. I have some insiders at the SE distributors tho.


Where from you got that deal?Both RG cellular and Bhajanlal is selling it for more than 33k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, my cousin's frnd runs a shot in Ultadanga.. Got it from there at Wholesale rates. 

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




amitabhishek said:


> May be am a rank outsider in this discussion but Milestone def. has an edge. Love its sharp industrial design and that Android 2.1!



The X10 has been voted the best looking android phone in the market. The 2.1 isnt much to be rampnt about, seems like the 2.1 update isnt what the users hoped for. Too many bugs. The X10 has everything covered over the Milestone anyway. In fact, SE have introduced certain bluetooth profiles in the X10 by which i can connect the X10 over bluetooth to my car using the MH600. Milestone lags.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 3, 2010)

X10 is crap.. Period.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2010)

US smartphone request for 2009: Android vs iPhone OS

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/9923/admobus2009s.th.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

kalpik said:


> X10 is crap.. Period.




Care to explain why? Oh is it just one of your whims?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2010)

I too love the milestone design..looks very smart...donno abt its handling although
*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/motorola/motorola-milestone-1.jpg
but its true that service of motorola in india is a real problem...if I am to spend 29-30k I would definitely spend on company with good after sales support both hardware and software wise


----------



## kalpik (Apr 4, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Care to explain why? Oh is it just one of your whims?


1. Android 1.6.. Common Sony what were you thinking? :/
2. Sony's customization of Android is a joke.. (Only successful custom skin for Android is Sense from HTC).
3. No concrete timeline given by Sony for 2.1 update.
4. Less RAM than Desire/Nexus One.
5. No replaceable battery (i've heard.. not sure)
6. No dedicated Android buttons (search etc).
7. 65k colors (cause of Android 1.6), which leads to color banding.
8. TFT Screen as compared to AMOLED of Nexus One/Droid.
9. "Personal" reason: the phone is made by Sony :/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 4, 2010)

kalpik said:


> 1. Android 1.6.. Common Sony what were you thinking? :/
> 2. Sony's customization of Android is a joke.. (Only successful custom skin for Android is Sense from HTC).
> 3. No concrete timeline given by Sony for 2.1 update.
> 4. Less RAM than Desire/Nexus One.
> ...



1)I am sure you have much idea about the difference between the two builds and the things SE have implemented to the core to make 1.6 as usable as the 2.1 build. 
2)Are you kidding me? X10 has the best media player among all android phones. I have the X10 and its the best thing I have ever used. Its extremely fast,manages all data under a single hood. By ll, i mean all.music,photos,blah blah...
3)X10 will ship in the US by july with Android 2.0. Confirmed. 
4) You being a mod here should know that its optimization that matters..RAM doesn't.  Just proves how the Nexus is such a poor phone. With a plethora of Random memory, still lags. 
5)Well..you heard wrond.1500mah battery..has more juice under the hood than the HtCs.
6)Well,i have a widget for that.
7)has one of the best screens in the business. Is 16M ready, will be implemented when upgraded.
8)Dude.. you seriously need to get your facts straight.. Or MOTO has deviced a new phone for you with AMOLED display. About the Nexus10, its interpolated to support 16M colors... Will link it later.
9) Thats more like it. 

I am simply loving my X10 though. Dont give a crap what others think. Since most of you dont like it.. i wont care for a review either. Cheerio!!


----------



## red dragon (Apr 4, 2010)

Why do you call nexus a poor phone?I have used it for a very brief period though, it seemed extremely fast and fluid even with all those bells and whistles.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 4, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> 1)I am sure you have much idea about the difference between the two builds and the things SE have implemented to the core to make 1.6 as usable as the 2.1 build.


Lol! That's like saying XP can be modded to be as usable and functional as Windows 7 :/


dreamcatcher said:


> 2)Are you kidding me? X10 has the best media player among all android phones. I have the X10 and its the best thing I have ever used. Its extremely fast,manages all data under a single hood. By ll, i mean all.music,photos,blah blah...


Please.. Nothing compares to Sense.. No questions about it..


dreamcatcher said:


> 3)X10 will ship in the US by july with Android 2.0. Confirmed.


That's news to me! Still look at the crap Sony pulls! Only 2.0.. Why not 2.1? :/


dreamcatcher said:


> 4) You being a mod here should know that its optimization that matters..RAM doesn't.  Just proves how the Nexus is such a poor phone. With a plethora of Random memory, still lags.


This makes no sense to me (being a MOD here or not, not that i know how it should help in me understanding this :/).. And Desire does not lag even a bit..


dreamcatcher said:


> 5)Well..you heard wrond.1500mah battery..has more juice under the hood than the HtCs.


Great!


dreamcatcher said:


> 6)Well,i have a widget for that.


So my point still stands..


dreamcatcher said:


> 7)has one of the best screens in the business. Is 16M ready, will be implemented when upgraded.


"When" upgraded.. There.. I rest my case..


dreamcatcher said:


> 8)Dude.. you seriously need to get your facts straight.. Or MOTO has deviced a new phone for you with AMOLED display. About the Nexus10, its interpolated to support 16M colors... Will link it later.


Yes, i know about it, but still the Nexus/Desire screen looks sooooo much yummier!


dreamcatcher said:


> 9) Thats more like it.





dreamcatcher said:


> I am simply loving my X10 though. Dont give a crap what others think. Since most of you dont like it.. i wont care for a review either. Cheerio!!


Amen to that! Didn't mean to belittle your choice and decision! Enjoy your buy


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 4, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Just proves how the Nexus is such a poor phone. With a plethora of Random memory, still lags.



Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!

This is FUD! Kindly spare N1.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 4, 2010)

Guys here who are defending the Nexus1?? Have you ever set your hands on it? About the Desire. Has it been launched in India yet? How can you say it doesnt lag?.. Newaz.. as kalpik rightly suggested..everyone has a taste of their own..I would rather have the X10 with a better cam and great looks with all bells and whistles than the Desire which isnt superior by any means. 
About the N1. Please check a few consumer forums..I would say Vodafone UK,Google forums and check out the number of grievances posted by the users. I wont bother myself with a link.


----------



## prakashr85 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are a small comparison of New Motorola XT720 and Xperia x10

1. HDMI port to connect directly to HDTV
2. 8MP with Xenon Flash
3. Capture 720p HD videos 
4. Lot of Modding Support from motofan.ru in future
5. Edge class 12, bluetooth v2.1 +EDR (x10 v2.0+EDR and class 10 edge)
6. Assisted GPS with powerful internal antenna (x10 has no powerful int. ant.)

Waiting for this device to be launched in india.


*newtechproductsreview.blogspot.com/2010/03/comparison-of-motorola-motoroi-xt720.html


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 5, 2010)

So I was thinking what the hell might as well do a comparision since none of you neenies link any of your facts with references. 

First of all did you buy the Sony X10, X10 Mini or Mini Pro ? Are all these models even available here in India. Just curious 



> 1. Android 1.6.. Common Sony what were you thinking? :/


Milestone: 	Android OS, v2 (Eclair)
All X10's : Android OS 1.6

Are there any kind of Enhancements that Sony has done to give 1.6 the features in 2.0? Cause I couldn't find any unless we are talking about something like Timescape or Mediascape? Id put those under the skin category which Sony calls UX (User Experience) I believe? 



> 2. Sony's customization of Android is a joke.. (Only successful custom skin for Android is Sense from HTC).


Personally I would stick to htc Sense if a vote we're put through but I guess if you value or weigh Timescape and Mediascape which is pretty much all that there is from what I understand thats worthwhile in User Experience. Aren't the rest some features which are supposed to be in Android 2.0 OS?



> 3. No concrete timeline given by Sony for 2.1 update.


Thats nice if theres a 2.0 update planned. The only problem is you'll be found lagging behind everyone in the case of apps and features. In other words you'll be on 1.6 when alot of folks are focusing on 2.0 and 2.0 when others work on 2.1.  



> 4. Less RAM than Desire/Nexus One.


And lets take a look at where that 640 KB of memory is enough line got us today. Theres only a wee amount of optimization you can do before you run out of it.  

Milestone: 133 MB storage + 256 MB? 
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro: 128MB
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini: 128MB
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10: 1 GB storage, 384 MB RAM
Nexus One : 512MB RAM, 512MB ROM
htc Desire : 576 MB RAM; 512 MB ROM



> 5. No replaceable battery (i've heard.. not sure)


This be true the Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 definitely has more power under the hood. 



> 6. No dedicated Android buttons (search etc).


Sony Ericsson X10's definitely lack that as stated above. 



> 7. 65k colors (cause of Android 1.6), which leads to color banding.


Milestone: TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro: TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors 
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini: TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10: TFT capacitive touchscreen, 65K colors

I'd still like to see a confirmed source stating the timeline for release of the upgrade . Although that definitely would solve the resolution issues.



> 8. TFT Screen as compared to AMOLED of Nexus One/Droid.


htc Desire: AMOLED 480 x 800 pixels, 3.7 inches 
Milestone: 480 x 854 pixels, 3.7 inches
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro: 240 x 320 pixels, 2.55 inches
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini: 240 x 320 pixels, 2.55 inches
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10: 480 x 854 pixels, 4.0 inches
Nexus One : AMOLED 480 x 800 pixels, 3.7 inches



> 9. "Personal" reason: the phone is made by Sony :/


rofl! I don't mind having a Sony Ericsson but I doubt Id not pick a Desire or Nexus One over it. Not to mention that when you put forth that kind of dough to buy any phone you better make a choice which keeps the phone going for a couple of upgrades. Considering the plethora of phones available would I choose a X10 or a Milestone for that matter. Nope, I don't see that happening. Either way I was just stating my opinion. 

Cheers.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 5, 2010)

@FilledVoid-If you read through my posts. I HAVE the X10.
SE has a made f ew obvious enhancements when it comes to its skinned UI. Bluetooth profiles,A2dp are included,so is exchange support..blah blah..In fact the only thing missing is live wallpapers. 
Umm..Timescape and Mediascape aren't actually the UI..They are Apps which can be tweaked by developers. The SDK of the same has been released a while back. The whole UI has been modified to suit the user. The "Sense"  doesnt make much Sense when it comes to the media player. Its downright fuzzy.Mediascape is an outright winner. 

Timescape,well, its not only about social netowrking..it lists everything you have done with your phone over a given timeline, that includes pics,music,smses,etc etc.. In fact it auto recognizes faces and autotags pics to the concerned's profile. 

I really dont see the need for dedicated buttons here. You can obviously change the buttons to act to your discretion.

Well,Kinda proves that the HTC is more resource hungry than the X10. Lets not get overboard with the lag issue. I am the one with the X10 and you guys havent exactly used this baby. So leave your comments when you actually use one. 

Anyways, hopefully I have stated my cause.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2010)

red dragon said:


> BTW overclocked milestone procy to 800 mhz and it is even faster without much difference in battery performance


I thought the milestone cannot be overclocked! Link to how you did this?


----------



## alter_ego (Apr 5, 2010)

kalpik said:


> X10 is crap.. Period.



and HTC makes better phones...Period!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 5, 2010)

> @FilledVoid-If you read through my posts. I HAVE the X10.


I understand but my question for references was merely to point me in the right direction not to show your facts we're incorrect in any manner. 


> SE has a made f ew obvious enhancements when it comes to its skinned UI. Bluetooth profiles,A2dp are included,so is exchange support..blah blah..In fact the only thing missing is live wallpapers.


Yes as a matter of fact its one of the pluses of the phone. However what I was asking was if the features other than Timescape and Mediascape we're actually Android 2.0 features. For example check out *developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.0-highlights.html . This is why I especially said "_ Personally I would stick to htc Sense if a vote we're put through but I guess if you value or weigh Timescape and Mediascape which is pretty much all that there is from what I understand thats worthwhile in User Experience_"


> The "Sense" doesnt make much Sense when it comes to the media player. Its downright fuzzy.Mediascape is an outright winner.


I'm not sure if I understood what you meant by this? If you clarify I could probably clear that up. 


> Timescape,well, its not only about social netowrking..it lists everything you have done with your phone over a given timeline, that includes pics,music,smses,etc etc.. In fact it auto recognizes faces and autotags pics to the concerned's profile.


Yes that's what Timescape does. Its pulls quite alot of information  than the others if I am correct. I believe this would include smses, Phone calls, emails, Social networking etc all into one. Here comes the curve ball though. Regardless of whether you use Friendstream, Happenings or Timescape  if you happen to be a frequent social networker than NONE of these applications are upto par. Simply because of the lack of customization you can do to any of them. Not a single one of these nitwits actually thought of prioritizing the feeds. Correct me if I'm wrong here. Is there any bloody feature on any of these software which allows for prioritizing? 


> I really dont see the need for dedicated buttons here. You can obviously change the buttons to act to your discretion.


Its just a mere convenience thing I guess. Some would prefer to have it although most wouldn't mind its absence as well. 


> Well,Kinda proves that the HTC is more resource hungry than the X10. Lets not get overboard with the lag issue.


I'm not sure if I misunderstood or if you mistook what I said. What exactly shows that htc is resource hungry? On the contrary doesn't it actually show that it is more resourceful? After all its coming out with 2.0 and possibly a 2.1 upgrade while X10 is still stuck on 1.6. 

Also I never said the phone lagged. What I did say is that while 90% of the developers work on applications for a platform based on 2.0 you will have to be stuck with applications for 1.6 . Regardless of what changes Sony made you only end up with whatever applications the Market/Sources provide you. 

Also Id appreciate if you link me to the source of the update for 2.0 timeline. It definitely is something blog worthy which I would love to write about it. 



> I am the one with the X10 and you guys havent exactly used this baby. So leave your comments when you actually use one.


At the risk of sounding rude, How sure are you that I do not have/used/or played around with a X10 ?


> Anyways, hopefully I have stated my cause.


I never was putting you in the spot. Was just merely discussing the phones pluses and minuses. Im quite a fan of the Android OS and always actively take part in its discussions  . But there's no reason for you to feel that you need to defend your purchase. Personally I think you should put up a review in the Android thread or some other new thread so it could help others , but thats just my opinion. 

Cheers



> I thought the milestone cannot be overclocked! Link to how you did this?


You couldn't, I believe that's because it required you to have a custom ROM and its locked down pretty bad. However the US Droid version can be overclocked.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, if you had tried the X10, you wouldn't have said that the only thing worthwhile in the whole thing are the "scapes". The UI has been overhauled..in fact, why dont you try it out?

*www.sonyericsson.com/trythephone/x10/


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG!!!!! Timescape is soooo weird! Its unusable! And the UI.. Well, i don't like it at all :/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 5, 2010)

Sense sucks giraffe balls. Made any sense? :/


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2010)

The UI is childish at best, and not "professional" at all..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ohh..btw.. I am from kolkata too..  And I got mine for 30.1k. I have some insiders at the SE distributors tho.





> X10 on the way. Asked my Uncle in Sweden to get me one. Cant wait.!!


So you got one from Sweden and one that you bought here ??


> Ever used the Satio?? Every s60 phone has been removed at at some time  or the other. I have the satio and its a gem of a phone IMO. But if yu  dont need the xenon, i suggest you go for the Vivaz. 21k and a stellar  buy.


Looks like you own a satio too and from your review earlier a C905 as well.
You own a SE dealership or what?? 

I agree with the rest, that X10 is an over hyped phone, as a matter of fact most of the SE phones are overhyped IMO


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2010)

I think SE have the coolest UI's of all....U people agree or not is a personal factor

Yup I agree the starting price of SE mobile is too much but price settle down in a months time..then they r much better

I dont think that milestone is targeted for multimedia phones...it looks more of a business(professional) phone to me...

X10 is a purely multimedia phone with everything focused for social networking,Cam and music..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

@sriharsha- My Uncle had to cancel his trip to India over some personal problems. I ought mine for myself. Yea, I change phones every year and get good returns for my 2nd hand stuff. And lets not get too carried away with SE here, music+camera=SE,HTC stil has a long way to go. I like the UI a lot, i would rather tweet,change statuses,sms,blah blah from timsescape than move around apps.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 6, 2010)

> Well, if you had tried the X10, you wouldn't have said that the only thing worthwhile in the whole thing are the "scapes". The UI has been overhauled..in fact, why dont you try it out?


Actually since you came up with that I doubt that you have used the X10 enough or actually have one. Whether you like it or not the most critical elements in the user experience is the "Scapes." Anything else "User Experience" packs in is merely a feature thats most Android 2.0 Users have access to. Otherwise please point me to the overhaul you mention of.  Go to any review , comparison or site and you will see that when people deal with reviewing the interface the first two things that get mention is the Scapes. Personally I don't see anything ground breaking other than that or perhaps its looks. So if you find Timescape and Mediascape or looks dictating your demands for the phone that is great. Its a suitable choice. Or another reason to buy the X10 could possibly be what Sujoyp said.


> I think SE have the coolest UI's of all....U people agree or not is a personal factor


The look factor is definitely good! If you want something to flaunt around then definitely you should go with the X10. 

Other than this I don't see where you come up with facts like htc is Resource Hungry , Update incoming in some month,  Sense's media Player is Fuzzy etc.


> Guys here who are defending the Nexus1?? Have you ever set your hands on it?


Have you? I have and as a matter of fact what if I told you that in my household I have access to a X10, One, htc Magic and a Nokia N72.   


> X10 is a purely multimedia phone with everything focused for social networking,Cam and music..


Exactly, why I said the Scapes are an Integral part of the phone. But amazingly I can't believe no one actually knows or has not posted the actual advantage of the X10. 

Does anyone know that it has one of the biggest screens on the market. Its dimensions surpass that of any htc / Motorola phone in the market I believe.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Really,.3 inches dont make much of a difference to me. Its a matter of taste. In India, the Timescape isnt too viable given the high data rates in this part of the world. I have set the option to update daily rather than hourly. If you have access to an X10, i suggest you put both the Mediascape and the Sense Music player side by side and compare. Let me know which one you find better.
And btw, the greatest advantage of the X10 is the brilliant cam more than anything. I would put up a few samples when i have time. 
And Filledvoid- SE have made a lot of tweaks to the UI that goes well beyond the Scapes. Anyways, lets not get overboard here, all handsets are good, its only how you perceive them.

*www.intomobile.com/2010/04/02/droi...d-2-1-os-update-slows-graphic-processing.html

Oh btw, have a look.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Yes, as far as multimedia hardware is concerned, yes, X10 is quite a bit ahead


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

The X10 is ding well for itself. 

*www.unwiredview.com/2010/04/01/japanese-customers-seem-to-really-want-the-sony-ericsson-xperia-x10/


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ So? At least Moto has a 2.1 update out! Bugs/regressions etc can be fixed!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 6, 2010)

> Timescape isnt too viable given the high data rates in this part of the world. I have set the option to update daily rather than hourly. If you have access to an X10, i suggest you put both the Mediascape and the Sense Music player side by side and compare. Let me know which one you find better.


Definitely the scapes are in their own fine boat , otherwise they wouldn't be received as well as it is. Sense goes a bit beyond the applications if you ask me, but as you said that might just be my opinion. 


> And btw, the greatest advantage of the X10 is the brilliant cam more than anything. I would put up a few samples when i have time.


This I absolutely agree with. Id rather lug this around than the sub par camera I have. Should be getting a new one though.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 6, 2010)

kalpik said:


> I thought the milestone cannot be overclocked! Link to how you did this?



Here it is,
*www.redmondpie.com/how-to-overclock-motorola-droid-to-1ghz-9140391/


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to buy a phone next month. And will be asking u guys only for suggestions. And as always you guys will make me confuse.

So, please, fight how much you want and finish it within this month. Come to a conclusion about the best phone in 35K budget.

I'm going to buy dat


----------



## red dragon (Apr 6, 2010)

[

Does anyone know that it has one of the biggest screens on the market. Its dimensions surpass that of any htc / Motorola phone in the market I believe.[/QUOTE]

No, it is not the biggest,the biggest is htc hd2,4.3 inch,and for a mobile phone even 0.3 inches does matter.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




dreamcatcher said:


> Guys here who are defending the Nexus1?? Have you ever set your hands on it?
> 
> Yes mate I have,though officially not launched in India,it is available here,even in Kolkata,except for the slightly inferior sound quality it is a brilliant piece of work,and all those rumors about the built quality is baseless.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Here it is,
> *www.redmondpie.com/how-to-overclock-motorola-droid-to-1ghz-9140391/


Like i said.. The link is for Droid.. Droid can be overclocked.. Milestone cannot.. (AFAIK)..


----------



## red dragon (Apr 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I'm going to buy a phone next month. And will be asking u guys only for suggestions. And as always you guys will make me confuse.
> 
> So, please, fight how much you want and finish it within this month. Come to a conclusion about the best phone in 35K budget.
> 
> I'm going to buy dat



HTC HD2 period.you will not even realize it is running winmo 6.5,I know people will start ranting about winmo7,but you have xda for that.
Android is still maturing,symbian with touch interface is crap.So only logical options are HD2 and err.. 3GS.When you are spending >30k on a mobile,do not even think of X10,it is purely overrated.





kalpik said:


> Like i said.. The link is for Droid.. Droid can be overclocked.. Milestone cannot.. (AFAIK)..



No sir!It is for milestone also,you just root it with the droid method.You can take a look at motorolafans.com also.the problem with o.c is wi-fi may not work.Here is the link to root,
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/motorola-milestone/29440-root-milestone-users-we-have-root.html


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2010)

red dragon said:


> HTC HD2 period.you will not even realize it is running winmo 6.5,I know people will start ranting about winmo7,but you have xda for that.
> Android is still maturing,symbian with touch interface is crap.So only logical options are HD2 and err.. 3GS.When you are spending >30k on a mobile,do not even think of X10,it is purely overrated.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

@red dragon-meet me sometime. i will show you my X10, you an decide if its overrated or not.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 7, 2010)

> 'm going to buy a phone next month. And will be asking u guys only for suggestions. And as always you guys will make me confuse.
> 
> So, please, fight how much you want and finish it within this month. Come to a conclusion about the best phone in 35K budget.
> 
> I'm going to buy dat


If you are the saving type who wouldn't mind saving a bit f money I would wait it out. Lets face it, its raining smart phones. Personally I see the prices of all these phones going down quite fast. But thats only an assumption. Personally Id wait for the Desire to come out here and see what the prices are then. Kalpik has been pulling his hair off waiting for the Desire as well. When you buy a phone you might want to look for the key characteristics that you are bound to use alot.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ which key characteristics...what new is comming


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 7, 2010)

> ^^ which key characteristics...what new is comming


Well look at it this way if you use your Phone as a Media Player then you should go for a phone which obviously works out for you in that area rather than buying what I think is best. You should buy what suits you. I'm more of a functionality freak. I guess thats why I love htc Sense alot and enjoy using their phones. You are bound to find people with a different opinion but in the end its me who is going to use the phone. 

Ultimately when you spend the kind of money rhitwick wants to for a phone you better get something that justifies investment from his viewpoint and not mine.  Otherwise you won't live it down.


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just FYI for those still thinking whether to go for milestone or not, Droid, the CDMA version of Milestone was adjudged the phone and device of the year by Engadget.

*www.engadget.com/2010/02/22/the-winners-of-the-2009-engadget-awards/

Now, that should calm the debators a little.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 7, 2010)

Engadget and its awards. Meh..

theres a guy in M-R who upgraded to the X10 from the Milestone and heres what he has to say:-

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=87891


----------



## kalpik (Apr 7, 2010)

*www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-c...-best-mobile-phones-in-the-world-today-645440

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------




dreamcatcher said:


> Engadget and its awards. Meh..
> 
> theres a guy in M-R who upgraded to the X10 from the Milestone and heres what he has to say:-
> 
> *forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=87891


Yeah.. From this VERY same link:


> A few interesting further points on the X10, if you delete an e mail it  does not delete the equivalent Timescape tile so you have to go &  manual delete it yourself which is a bit annoying. If it can add tiles  automatically why not delete them automatically?
> 
> I have also noticed certain apps that were available on my Milestone are  not available on my X10, I assume this is something to do with the  lower Android version.




---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------

The very first post:


> Initial thoughts.
> 
> It's faster in all ways than my Milestone, everything from start-up/shut  down to moving about is much more rapid.
> 
> ...



I really don't know what your point is! It just proves that milestone is a better phone!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 7, 2010)

Huh? I really dont get you. The X10 is faster and way more responsive than the Milestone, which runs vanilla Android and should cope with data a lot faster than the patched UI of the X10. If it doesnt, proves Moto's undoing in the software department.
Anyways, will post a video soon of my X10 in the review thread.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ Faster, ofc! It has a 1Ghz processor, and Milestone has 550 Mhz.. The guy also says all your scapes are "odd".. Just like i said they totally suck..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 7, 2010)

How convenient. 
The guy said that the scapes are "odd" coming from the Vanilla UI in the Milestone. I am sure he will get used to it. There are a lot out there who digg the scapes and you hating it wont make a difference..sadly(I hope it could..).
Also, the fact of the matter is, he said so with the phone in his hand, you are saying so without having much hands-on with the dummy. 

Anyways, My review coming up.Would try to make it as un-biased as possible. Feel free to contradict my reasons wherever you feel the need.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 7, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @red dragon-meet me sometime. i will show you my X10, you an decide if its overrated or not.


Would love to do that mate.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 7, 2010)

Pm me your no.We can fix up a meet. Where do you live btw?


----------



## red dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Pm me your no.We can fix up a meet. Where do you live btw?



I stay near south city mall,but at present in Delhi for a seminar.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 14, 2010)

A *very* genuine and impartial review of X10: *www.slashphone.com/sony-ericsson-xperia-x10-review-138948


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 14, 2010)

> In the wrap up, we’ve got to say that the X10 isn’t what we thought it was going to be. Instead, it looks like Sony Ericsson gave Android a valiant effort, but it’s just not up to the task. And, while we wish we didn’t have to compare it to the other Android-based devices on the market, we do, and the X10 just doesn’t cut it. When you look at the handset from SE, and you’re faced with a decision to choose either the Nexus One, HTC Desire, or even the upcoming HTC Incredible, there’s no reason we can see why you’d choose the X10. Even the 4-inch screen, when compared to those device’s 3.7-inches is trumped by the fact that those handsets have an AMOLED display, and not just the normal LCD. As for devices that are still coming down the pipe, you’ve got Samsung’s Galaxy S (with it’s 4-inch Super AMOLED display, and fastest processor on the market), and Sprint’s upcoming HTC EVO 4G (with a 4.3-inch LCD display), it looks to us that the X10 just doesn’t have what it takes to prevail. Sadly, that won’t change when the XPERIA-branded device gets upgraded to Android 2.1 later this year.





very true..


HTC Desire so owns the X10


----------



## sourav123 (May 8, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Engadget and its awards. Meh..
> [/url]



Now, you really sound like an idiot. Did you ever care to read that article? It says Milestone is not only the best in Editors category but in Readers category as well. I am sure you will now say, "Engadget readers? Meh." Wasn't it you on some other thread who said Engadget are Apple lickers? and now magically they are Motorola lickers I guess?

It really pisses me off when people just defend their views blindly. Believe me, that makes you look like a clown.


----------



## lywyre (May 8, 2010)

Between HTC Desire and SE Xperia X10
*www.gizmag.com/review-htc-desire-vs-sony-ericsson-xperia-x10/14885/


----------

